# Back On-Line



## HellHound (May 14, 2004)

I'm back online finally, after much trouble with email addresses, IRC servers, and so on.

My new email address is mjasonparent@ambient.ca for everyone trying to get in touch with me.

Oh yeah, please take it easy on me, I'm sure I've got about a million back issues to take care of now.

---

What I'm working on RIGHT now:

Final layout for Steam & Steel - after having one artist drop out completely, and then a replacement artist disappear, we've thrown up our hands and are doing the final layout now with the (awesome) pieces we already have in stock for this AMAZING book. Expect to see it soon, with a print copy arriving at the author's door soon thereafter.

Librum Equitis 3.5 - LE 1 & 2 rebuilt for 3.5, and adding another 20 prestige classes from the Librum Equitis contest.

E.N.Arsenal 1 - Spiked Chain : The story of my life, I'm just waiting on a single piece of art to put this one to final press.


----------



## Ashy (May 14, 2004)

HellHound said:
			
		

> What I'm working on RIGHT now:
> 
> Final layout for Steam & Steel - after having one artist drop out completely, and then a replacement artist disappear, we've thrown up our hands and are doing the final layout now with the (awesome) pieces we already have in stock for this AMAZING book. Expect to see it soon, with a print copy arriving at the author's door soon thereafter.




Hound, along this line, if you could give me a spot of feedback on this issue, as it relates to Steam & Steel:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1411687&postcount=80

Thanks!


----------



## Michael Morris (May 16, 2004)

When you get a chance, join us in the Art of Magic forum - looks like the release date needs to be moved at this point.


----------



## HellHound (May 18, 2004)

Spoony Bard said:
			
		

> When you get a chance, join us in the Art of Magic forum - looks like the release date needs to be moved at this point.




(following up on both now)


----------



## thundershot (May 18, 2004)

He's back!! He's BACK!! Now there is hope to see a compilation of "Portable Hole full of Beer!" 



Chris


----------



## Ashy (May 18, 2004)

HellHound said:
			
		

> (following up on both now)




Groovy, Hound - thanks!  Just drop me an email.


----------



## Maldur (May 22, 2004)

Good to have you back Mate 

So what have you been upto? Curious minds want to know (ok, I do, no clue if someone else does )


----------



## Cyberzombie (May 27, 2004)

Ah, that's actually reassuring.     I thought you were just blowing me off, actually.  Good to know technology was actually to blame.  Again.  I swear, it's a wonder anything gets done as unreliable as email is...


----------



## Maldur (Jun 2, 2004)

People fubar anything, but they need computers to fubar everything at the same time


----------



## ElectricDragon (Jun 3, 2004)

If you need any help 3.5'ing my PrC's (or anyone else's for that matter); just let me know. (LE3.5, I hope).

Ciao
Dave


----------

